# II exchanging with DRI



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2014)

In this  Thread Monarch Grand (MGV) owners are discussing how exchanging with II has changed now that DRI has taken one MGV.

We used to reserve a week at one of the MGV resorts then deposit that week into II.  NOW we just search what weeks / resorts we want and if there is something there II shows how many DRI points it will cost us.  

Can anyone who owns DRI explain how current DRI point collection owners do their exchanging with II?  Also if you could comment about what years points you can use for your exchange. 

TIA

PS I've posted this as a new thread since I want regular DRI owners to comment not MGV / DRI owners


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 17, 2014)

*It's very easy*



Bill4728 said:


> In this  Thread Monarch Grand (MGV) owners are discussing how exchanging with II has changed now that DRI has taken one MGV.
> 
> We used to reserve a week at one of the MGV resorts then deposit that week into II.  NOW we just search what weeks / resorts we want and if there is something there II shows how many DRI points it will cost us.
> 
> ...



The process is very easy for DRI point collection owners.  You sign in onto II, place where you'd like to go through the website, then when the choices come up they will tell you the number of points required for each. Then if you have enough points, you select the option you would like.  DRI will verify it within 48 hours with an email. If there is a problem, they will tell you to call them.  If you call into II, you will be given to a DRI desk and they will help you with your reservation.  As long as you have enough points for your transaction and your maintenance fees are paid, there are no problems and it's fairly simple.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> In this  Thread Monarch Grand (MGV) owners are discussing how exchanging with II has changed now that DRI has taken one MGV.
> 
> We used to reserve a week at one of the MGV resorts then deposit that week into II.  NOW we just search what weeks / resorts we want and if there is something there II shows how many DRI points it will cost us.
> 
> ...



For the most part I try to stick with using THE Club so I don't have to pay the additional exchange fee. However, we sometimes like to take our dogs with us and DRI doesn't allow dogs at their resorts so, we have there resorts we will exchange into. All I've ever done is online searches but I assume you could place an ongoing request with II just the same as if you were exchanging a deeded week. 

The one good thing about points is not overpaying for the exchange. It takes a prescribed amount of points to make an exchange. You always know if you have enough trade power (enough points) and you never use more trade power than needed (trade down I size for instance).


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 18, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> .... NOW we just search what weeks / resorts we want and if there is something there II shows how many DRI points it will cost us.
> 
> Can anyone who owns DRI explain how current DRI point collection owners do their exchanging with II?  *Also if you could comment about what years points you can use for your exchange. *


I don't have any current points available but have 14600 pts available in Sept of 2014. Can I assume that if I want a trade, DRI will be able to use those pts now just like they would if I was making a DRI reservation for after Sept 1?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't answer specifically for your supination but, I can use my DRI points for next year by paying 75% of that years MF's.


----------

